# Northeast/New England Herf



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, how about we get a bunch of Gorillas from the Northeast together this summer for a Herf? I live near Albany NY which isn't too far from the Vermont Mass area (about 3 hrs from Boston). Anybody interested let me know. Lets get one goin!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Thurm15 said:


> Hey, how about we get a bunch of Gorillas from the Northeast together this summer for a Herf? I live near Albany NY which isn't too far from the Vermont Mass area (about 3 hrs from Boston). Anybody interested let me know. Lets get one goin!


I'll be in Keene and Boston in August. I did post something about getting a herf together then and have received some response. It looks like Nashua is the popular choice. As soon as I get my dates straightened out I'll post a follow up.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I live outside of Boston. I am in. I also know of a Cigar Club that has a wonderfull private room, I could see if it will be available on that day.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm interested for sure. There are a few of us in PA.


----------



## JohnnyCashFan (Apr 24, 2005)

May be able to make it, dependent on some things...definetely keep me posted.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Well with People coming from Pa and the Boston Metro area how about Atlantic City? We could do a Saturday Night Herf in July or August. I know I'd have a 4 hr drive so Obviously I'd get a Hotel room. If I'm traveling more than 2 hrs I'd be getting a room anyways. Plus, in Atlantic City there would be plenty to do. Well let me know if anybodies interested and if we can get enough Gorillas maybe it could happen.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I just thought of another place thats not too far and is smoker friendly. The Mohegan Sun Resort and Casino in Conn. Not too far from New Hampshire, PA or NY and Mass. Anybody interested?


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> I just thought of another place thats not too far and is smoker friendly. The Mohegan Sun Resort and Casino in Conn. Not too far from New Hampshire, PA or NY and Mass. Anybody interested?


Oh and another note. They have a Tobacco shop called the Clay Pipe which sells Cigars Tax free cause it's on an Indian Reservation. Man this is starting to sound good!


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Mohegan Sun sounds alot better than Atlantic City to me.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Let me know when you get dates lined up, I might be interested in driving up for this!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

These are the dates I have in mind for the Herf at Mohegan Sun. Sat July 30 or Sat August 6. We could all meet at Lucky's Lounge which is a Smoking Friendly Bar. Here's a brief description from WWW.Mohegansun.com :

The East Coast's first Las Vegas lounge, Lucky's Lounge features New York Style Pizza, Vegas Style Martinis and free live music on Friday and Saturday nights. Meet me at Lucky's.

They also have Several other Bars, Nightclubs and Restauants Including an Irish Pub called the Dubliner but thats nonsmoking. Guest Rooms with 2 queens or a King bed go for $375. You can go for the suites but there $500 to 900 a night. $375 is a little steep for one night(weekends are expensive anywhere you go) but you could always go to a cheaper hotel outside of the Resort. Well I think this could be a great time my Wife is even excited about it which is suprising! Well lets get the ball rollin and let me know soon if your interested.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mohegan Sun Is awesome. The cigar shop is very small and expensive,an example a Monte#2 will cost you around $26.00. Yes. This shop caters to the gamblers who need cigars. If we have it there I dont think anyone will have a problem bringing there own. Ther are about 5 steak houses on the premises and about 20 other restaurants all around the casino.

Smoking is permitted everywere,everywere,everywere.

The place is a blast . The best thing about it is,that it is open 24hrs a daywith action going on 24hrs a day. I go there about 6-8 times a year and have a great time.It is a perfect place for a herf.

Keep me posted if it is going to be here. I am definately in.

We also may be able to get a group rate on the rooms. The rooms are realy nice as well.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

There is another hotel off the premises 10 miles away thats about $90.00 a night. I could probably get a group rate at either place.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

I'd be up for this if it was at Mohegan, but unfortunately the dates you have listed will not work for me  If you move them back or forward by one week on either side, I am pretty sure I could do it. 7/23 or 8/13


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

OpusEx said:


> I'd be up for this if it was at Mohegan, but unfortunately the dates you have listed will not work for me  If you move them back or forward by one week on either side, I am pretty sure I could do it. 7/23 or 8/13


Well Opus, unfortunately those are the only weekends I can do. I only get 2 weekends off every 6 wks.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Thurm15 said:


> Well Opus, unfortunately those are the only weekends I can do. I only get 2 weekends off every 6 wks.


I hear ya, no biggie, just thought I'd throw my .02 in. Of either of the dates proposed the one more likely for me to make would be 7/30, so if that ends up being it, I'll do my best to be there.


----------



## JohnnyCashFan (Apr 24, 2005)

Sounds cool! I am a last minute planner so whenever ya'll pick a date, let me know and I will do my best to plan accordingly.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> There is another hotel off the premises 10 miles away thats about $90.00 a night. I could probably get a group rate at either place.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thats sounds good RPB67 ( Your handle reminds me of a Starwars droid!  )Thanks. I plan On staying at the Mohegan because it'll be easier for me to stumble into bed but for some of the budget minded gorillas that would really help out. Well so far I see we've got some interest in this Herf thing. If we can get alittle more and a general consensus on a date then we can get this thing off of the ground. Like I said, my weekends are limited unfortunately and Sat 7/30 and 8/6 are the best I can do. Atleast it narrows it down some and gives some time for people to plan.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I think we've gotten enough interest to set a date. Mohegan sun Herf, Saturday 7/30. Gorillas showing interest in this Herf:

Jeff
Opusex 
RPB67
Miketafc
Donjefe
Horrorview

I'm still waiting to hear from Paulmac since the Mohegan is practically in his BackYard. So Paul if your reading this answer back dude! This should be One heck of a time!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

It is definately worth the extra money to stay at Mohegan. You can have alot more fun staying on that property were all the action is. 

The other hotel is about 10 miles away,alot of cops in that area at night on the roads. You have to be very careful.


----------



## kmaustin21 (Aug 30, 2004)

If you toss Horrorview out, I'll go. 
Hell I'll go even if Horrorview is there.
Forget about the tobbacco shop that's there. It's a joke. The prices are outrageous and the smoking room barely fits two chairs. My feet stick out of the room when I'm sitting in there. 
This sounds like fun. I can't wait.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice to see another Gorilla onboard! I've never been to the Mohegan but Lucky's lounge seem's like a good place to hold a Herf. Well atleast start out there. Any other Suggestions? I guess we have plenty of time to iron out the details.


----------



## kmaustin21 (Aug 30, 2004)

I've never been in Lucky's. It should work. I can stop in sometime and make sure. There are several bars at the casino. All get busy on weekends but if we get there early, we should be able to claim our territory. If we get too big, I can check to see if they have a backroom we can use. Like you said, We have plenty of time to iron out details. There is also a newer hotel right around the corner from the casino. I'll call them sometime this week to get roomrates.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I got a room reserved for Sat 7/30 at the Mohegan. I'm bringing my Wife with me. Let's see if we can get her to smoke a Stogie! Those rooms are goin fast too if anyones looking to reserve one I wouldn't wait.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I will cal them today.


----------



## JohnnyCashFan (Apr 24, 2005)

YAHA! Herf and turf I'll be setting up a compound in the woods and storming the grounds under a smokescreen.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

JohnnyCashFan said:


> YAHA! Herf and turf I'll be setting up a compound in the woods and storming the grounds under a smokescreen.


No need for that Rob, they'll be plenty of room in our Hotel room closet!


----------



## kmaustin21 (Aug 30, 2004)

If any of you guys need other hotel options, I have a couple.
First is Microtel. Prices range from $110 to $150. See website 
here

The other is a Best Western Cristata Inn. Room rate here is $189 per night but You *cannot* check in on a Sat. You'll have to check in on Fri. and stay 2 nights in order to stay on a Sat. The website is here.

Both hotels offer a shuttle service to take you to the casino but the Best Western uses a limo. So that's pretty cool.

Can't wait for the HERF.


----------



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

Man I wish I could join all of you for this shindig it sounds like it will be a blast. Im going to be in Canada visiting the inlaws that week so Im ripped Im going to miss it. :c Maybe next time.

Besides I live only a half hour from Mohegan so this is probably the closest a herf will ever get to me.


----------



## kmaustin21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Maybe you can go visit in-laws a week earlier. Then you can smuggle back some special cigars for the herf. :r


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for puttin the info out there kmaustin.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I got a question: Anybody else that's thinking of going to the Herf bringing there wife or girlfriend along? I'm not too sure if I'm gonna. I don't think she's gonna have a good time but if there were some other fellas bringing there significant others with em it probably wouldn't be too bad. I can just picture a bunch of Gorillas sitting there with Pints of Guinness and talking about the finer points of Havana's while my wife stare's at us like we've gone mad.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Thurm15 said:


> I just thought of another place thats not too far and is smoker friendly. The Mohegan Sun Resort and Casino in Conn. Not too far from New Hampshire, PA or NY and Mass. Anybody interested?


I say Mohegan Sun :w

Anytime's good for me, I'm 20 minutes away!!

*EDIT*

It might have helped if I'd read the WHOLE thread before posting, DOH.

There's a Ramada in Norwich (about five minutes away from the Mohegan Sun) and the manager is a guy who used to be active active on the old GNESO site, Ty Coleman who goes by the screen name of Ashman. I'd bet the Ramada would be a little cheaper than staying at the casino and the casino tends to sell out its rooms so if you want a room at the casino, you better make a reservation ASAP.

OMG, I just this minute realized the GNESO site is gone :hn I don't know if Ty posts on any other sites but I have his phone number so I'll see if he'd be interested in the 7/30 event. A couple of the GNESO guys met up at the Sun about a year and a half ago and we smoked at the Dubliner which is now smoke free. The last time I met a guy form CigarPass at the Sun, we met up at Lucky's.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I thought that Lucky's was at the Mohegan? That's where we plan on meeting.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Thurm15 said:


> I got a question: Anybody else that's thinking of going to the Herf bringing there wife or girlfriend along? I'm not too sure if I'm gonna. I don't think she's gonna have a good time but if there were some other fellas bringing there significant others with em it probably wouldn't be too bad. I can just picture a bunch of Gorillas sitting there with Pints of Guinness and talking about the finer points of Havana's while my wife stare's at us like we've gone mad.


Once in a great while, I see guys bring their significant others but so long as they understand what they're getting into (the guy AND his wife) everything works out okay.

"Uh, sweetie, there's going to be about twenty guys sitting around smoking cigars for about six hours, you up for it?"


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Thurm15 said:


> I thought that Lucky's was at the Mohegan? That's where we plan on meeting.


Yeah, sorry I wasn't too clear, Lucky's IS indeed at the Mohegan Sun and that's where we met. :w


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Just Postin this to keep the thread alive and to remind everyone that the Herf is next month!!!! Mohegan Sun on SATURDAY 7/30. If ya didn't get a room reserved at the Mohegan it's too late they are booked but there are some nearby hotels that may have some rooms left. I hope we get a good turnout. Everybody that's gonna be going PM me so I've got an idea about where this is going and we can start getting an idea about what time to meet etc. Thanks, Scott


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Been talkin to Thurm quite a bit about this, and he had mentioned everybody meeting at Longhouse for dinner. Sounds great except the casino is a mighty expensive place to eat for us budget minded folks lol, so if anybody wants to do something diff, I can do like a small picnic kind of deal before hand, nothing all fancy, just a cooler of beer, and either burgers and dogs, or maybe some steaks on the grill. Oh, and sitting in the yard with a good smoke, lest we forget lol. Just figure folks spending a bunch to get here already, seems like a way to not need a second mortgage lol. Can be kind of a pre herf thing too, if not everybody wants to be there for that. Either way, I'm in, lookin forward to it


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Been talkin to Thurm quite a bit about this, and he had mentioned everybody meeting at Longhouse for dinner. Sounds great except the casino is a mighty expensive place to eat for us budget minded folks lol, so if anybody wants to do something diff, I can do like a small picnic kind of deal before hand, nothing all fancy, just a cooler of beer, and either burgers and dogs, or maybe some steaks on the grill. Oh, and sitting in the yard with a good smoke, lest we forget lol. Just figure folks spending a bunch to get here already, seems like a way to not need a second mortgage lol. Can be kind of a pre herf thing too, if not everybody wants to be there for that. Either way, I'm in, lookin forward to it


That is a very nice offer from Paul. We need to get a General Consensus on what everyone wants to do. I've talked to some who want to eat at the Casino and Paul who wants to have a little Barbeque at his place a stones throw from the Mohegan. It's not like there are gonna be a ton of us at the Herf anyways. Maybe 5 or 6 plus the wives and girlfriends. Just chime in with your opinion if your planning on attending so reservations can be made in advance. If the majority want to go to Pauls for dinner then there won't be any need for me to make reservations.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm gonna be heading out that way about 4pm, so while Pauls offer is a great gesture. I would vote for eating at the longhouse, as I will be arriving in time to have 1 smoke, then dinner and then after dinner smokes (plural) LOL.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Me want burgie and hot dog! Me want burgie and hot dog!!

I'm goin to Mac attack's anyway, but think a nice cookout would be sweet (and cheap!! LOL)

Hey, what d'ya want? I'm a graphic artist in a backwater town! :r


----------



## kmaustin21 (Aug 30, 2004)

My vote will be for the picnic also.
If any one wants to check out the Longhouse look here .
If Jim is wearing a thong at the picnic, I will change my vote.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Hehehehe, well I only will if Paul has a pool!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

*thanks every deity listening that he does not*


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Well it looks like our "Mini-Herf" will start out at Paul's house. Opusex is it all right if we just meet you at a predetermined time and place at the Mohegan if you won't be going to Paul's?


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I am definately interested assuming my schedule permits. I travel for work and I get some flack for that at home. Any way any thing in the Albany NY area I'll try like hell to make it. I put up thread but unfortunately only got one reply. Thanks Thurm15. I'd be glad to bring some stout and a couple of extra sticks. 
Ken


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> I am definately interested assuming my schedule permits. I travel for work and I get some flack for that at home. Any way any thing in the Albany NY area I'll try like hell to make it. I put up thread but unfortunately only got one reply. Thanks Thurm15. I'd be glad to bring some stout and a couple of extra sticks.
> Ken


Well Ken, we could always meet up at Habanas for a Smoke. My brother in law is also becoming a Cigar Junkie and I'm sure he could make it as well.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Absolutly, I'll even buy a few sticks for us while were there. I might recomend a LGC S5 Maduro. Nice, very nice, rich like espresso. A very dark wrapper. A Torano signature is pretty darn good too. 
Ken


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> Mohegan Sun Is awesome. The cigar shop is very small and expensive,an example a Monte#2 will cost you around $26.00. Yes. This shop caters to the gamblers who need cigars. If we have it there I dont think anyone will have a problem bringing there own. Ther are about 5 steak houses on the premises and about 20 other restaurants all around the casino.
> 
> *Smoking is permitted everywere,everywere,everywere.*
> 
> ...


Actually, that's not true anymore. The Dubliner is now smoke free as are probably some of the other bars as well.

Thrum15 found me on another board and asked me if I was still planning on going. At this point, my plans have changed and it looks like I won't be able to make it :hn but I'll check back every now and then and see what you guys are planning on doing.


----------

